# how to grow hc plant emerse?



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

does anyone knows how to plant hc emerse?????


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Untangle all the HC from the mat it is in, so that it is in individual strands. Then simply plant them into the substrate.

Make sure you can barely see the water at the substrate level, and that is pretty much it.

Starting from page 7 in my journal, you can see how I planted the HC emersed.
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9918&page=7


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

i like the potting soil experment. any substrate will do??


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

did u use ferts?while growing hc emerse??


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

how about the lights?? i like your aquarium sooooo muchhhhhhhh.


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

I have grown HC emersed and it is by far the easiest way to get the HC going in an aquarium. All it takes is some fine substrate and lots of patience. I used T5 HO lights but other types of lighting will work too.

Here is a thread that shows the process on one of my tanks.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10786

Best of Luck.

Brian


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

camboy012406 said:


> i like the potting soil experment. any substrate will do??


It is not potting soil. In all my cases, I have used either Flourite (normal), or Flourite Black Sand.



camboy012406 said:


> did u use ferts?while growing hc emerse??


I would mist a macronutrients solution every week or so. You can do the same for micronutrients.



camboy012406 said:


> how about the lights?? i like your aquarium sooooo muchhhhhhhh.


I grew them under either a 13W CFL bulb (the 2.5g nano) when emersed, or an 18W CFL bulb (the Mini-S).


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

did u wrap it with plastic???


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

camboy012406 said:


> did u wrap it with plastic???


Yes, cover the top with saran wrap to prevent too much moisture from escaping. Otherwise, you will be misting the plants everyday


----------

